# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  rose  labrador très arthrosée de 15 ans

## vieux-os

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* rosette
*Type:* Labrador
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 j'ai recue un SOS très urgent venant de la part d'une dame ,concernant une labrador golden de 15 ans qui vis seule dans une maison dont les maitres ont démenager il y a deux ans , et cette pauvre chienne ne vis pas mais survis a son propre destin seule , sans contact humain ni autres apparement cette chienne souffre du train arrière , elle a de grosses difficultés a se déplacer ,et elle est d'une maigreur 
des voisins se mobilisent pour la nourrir, ils ont pris contact avec la mairie , et des asso de protection animalière , et personne n'a bouger la chienne se trouve en picardie , et c'est une de mes amies qui a pris contact avec moi , pour me demander de l'aide..
il y a bien une lpa pas loin de cette maison , mais que serais devenue cette chienne !!! dans mon refuge il n'y a aucune euthanasie et il est vrai que mon refuge est dans le rouge.. 
devant cette situation , je n'ai pu resister a ce gros SOS , et j'ai accepter de l accueillir ...je vais la chercher samedi matin , on passe directement chez le véto et vous tiendrais au courant et vous enverrais des photos 

la seule chose que je vais vous demander mes ami(e)s, c'est de diffuser cette pauvre chienne qui va arriver samedi ,un maximum, de l'aide venant d 'internautes ne seras pas de refus 

donc voila, pour l'instant ce que je sais d'elle , c'est qu'elle s'appelle ROSETTE,elle a 15 ans et vis seule dans une maison vidée de meubles , sans paniers , sans calins , sans tendresse 

la suite samedi .....

desole rescue je peux pas vous donner plus d info pour l instant des que j ai la chienne pris en charge chez nous je vous donnerai plus d infos

----------


## tinavani

:: .....courage mamie Rosette....... ::

----------


## floflo67

on attend des nouvelles alors

----------


## vieux-os

apparement j ai eue plusss dinfos....

1 couple divorcé,  la dame a quitté  le domicile conjugale il y a deux ans ,  le monsieur  a garder la chienne , mais quelques mois apres le depart de  sa femme, il a demenager pour se rapprocher d elle , mais a laisser cette chienne dans cette maison ,  :: 

demain le grand jour pour cette mamie , je la recupere a 8h30  sur  beauvais ,  je remonte dnas le nord , direction  veto et vous tiens informé...la suite demain ....

----------


## fredd

:Smile:  merci pour elle

----------


## Tidou

Bon courage pour demain. ::

----------


## Farley

On attend des nouvelles impatiemment, quelle situation...à cet âge-là en plus, une chance pour elle d'être tombée sur Vieux-Os

----------


## Young

Merci d'avoir recueilli la mèmère, heureusement qu'elle a croisè des gens biens.

----------


## vieux-os

*rosette , que j ai surnommée rose est bien arrivée
elle a 15 ans elle a un enorme lipome sur le flanc droit, une double otite , et une arthrose a un point tres ankyloser du train arrière 
elle a du mal a marcher ,quand elle fais un gros effort son arriere train lache subitement, elle et tres essoufflée car elle a un peu d urée,et elle reclame donc beaucoup d eau mais pas de signe cardiaques, les dents un peu ...pourries, elle et tres gentille , s entend avec chien et chats , 
elle a enormement faim , je dois faire attention a la torsion d estomac , donc lui donner en petite quantité, elle pèse 20 kilos 240, on ne vois pas bien sur les photos mais elle a la peau sur les os....
elle revois le véto prochainement , car la il l'as mise sous antiinflammatoire pour ses hanches qui ne tiennent pas debout...elle est en fa chez moi pour l'instant , car vu son age , et son état général, elle ne pouvais pas aller en box..

voici des photos de la belle , la ou elle vivait et dormais,sur des journaux sans coussin , grrrrrr et chez le véto , et chez moi ...
la suite prochainement........

peut on modifier son post svp , elle a  15 ans et non 16 , elle et a lomme dans le nord maintenant et elle s appelle desormais rose ...



sydney c est trouvée une copine *

----------


## Chinooka

Je trouve qu'elle ne fait pas son âge comparée à ma braque de Weimar qui a 15 ans, qui est beaucoup plus marquée au niveau de la tête et qui se tient beaucoup moins bien que Rose au niveau arrière-train. Elle a l'air d'être adorable et elle fera le bonheur d'une famille pour un bout de chemin   ::

----------


## D-elphine

quelle honte !! heureusement elle a trouvé sa fée.
on peut à nouveau modifier nous même nos messages, on peut éditer nos annonces

----------


## kelly LEGRAND

WAHOu Steph <3 Merci pour elle. Elle est magnifique. Je craque. C'est clair on dirait pas qu'elle a 15 ans <3 Roh petite puce. Caresses à ptit Sydney  :Smile:

----------


## vieux-os

merci pour l info j ai modifiée son post ...
pour info rose et née en juillet 98 , elle avais bien ses papiers a jours sauf la puce electronique , ses vaccins etait faits en tant et en heure sauf que , depuis le demenagement des maitres , le carnet a disparus , et forcement plus a jour de ses vaccins 
elle n'est pas sterilisée ,et nous ne le ferons pas , car vu son age , c est trop risquée ,par contre elle sera re vaccinée et pucée par notre asso, des que se sera possible car la elle a un gros souci d arthrose et elle est en soin
rose ne tiens pas sur ses pattounes , parfois tout lache subitement , et vous entendez un claquement au sol, ben en faite c et elle qui est tonbée, elle essaye de se relever mais na pas de force ..donc voila 
par contre c est bien un pur labrador et non golden , 

je met le numero de siret du refuge en attendant que tous ses papiers soit refais .. N° de siret : 50380609300012

----------


## fredd

merci encore pour tout ce que vous faites pour Rose  ::

----------


## vieux-os

visite veto d urgence pour Rose , qui ne vas pas bien , la fifille et allonger sur le sol , elle respire tres tres mal les yeux ouvert  et crache ou tousse , j arrive pas a savoir ce que c et ...
le veto hier a ecouter son coeur qui allait pourtant bien , mais je vais pousser   le controle pour etre sur  qu il n y a pas un souci aux poumons ou autre...

rose et etaler  sur  son flanc et ne se leve meme plus ..........je vous tiens au courant ......

----------


## nanou13

Courage petite Rose

----------


## Young

Courage à toi Rose et j'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave.

----------


## fredd

:Frown:

----------


## vieux-os

rose vois le veto a 18h , pas dispo avant meme en urgence .....
la voici en video , 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

elle me fais ca depuis hier meme cette nuit elle na pas arreter , c et sur  elle manque surement d oxygene ...enfin maintenant jsuis pas veto ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

elle ne trouve meme plus de force pour se lever

----------


## rafaela13

il sera là dans 1h30  ::  , j'espère que ça va aller pour la jolie Rose. Elle n'a pas l'air de souffrir.

----------


## Daysie433

steph est-ce que sa langue et ses gencives sont bleues ?? si oui elle manque d'oxygène alors rappelle le véto pour lui dire car là il y a urgence et s'il ne peut pas te prendre maintenant tu en appelles un autre, pauvre mamie  ::

----------


## Farley

Je pense bien à vous, il faut attendre le diagnostic du véto de toute façon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui Daysie c'est ce que je regardais justement, mais on ne dirait pas.

----------


## Young

A t-elle l'appetit ? Elle boit beaucoup ?
On attend de vos nouvelles après avoir vu Le veto.

----------


## Chinooka

Elle semble avoir bien toute sa tête, c'est l'arrière-train qui ne répond plus. Le fait qu'elle respire très fort, ce n'est pas à cause des efforts qu'elle essaie de faire pour se relever ?

Courage Vieux-Os, je sais que ce n'est pas facile avec des chiens de cet âge, je le vis en ce moment même et je dois sans cesse aider ma mamie braque à se relever.

----------


## D-elphine

mince, on dirait qu'elle panique (presque comme une torsion) j'espère que le véto va la soulager

----------


## ginette

rhooooooooo p'tite mère......... ::  et sa queue qui bat lorsque tu lui parles...........j'ai eut un jour en acceuil une bernoise qui haletait pareil, c'était une puce qui avait vécu attachée à un radiateur, une fois dehors tout allait bien mais une fois à la maison elle ne se calmait pas le véto lui avait donner un traitement pour la calmer........mais il lui a fallut un peu de temps.........

----------


## fredd

des nouvelles???

----------


## esiocnarf

elle remue la queue...   elle est peut être simplement épuisée par toutes ces émotions......(si seulement) c'est épuisant pour un vieux chien ce genre de changement... et puis, comme elle vivait dehors.. elle doit avoir trop chaud.... 
on attend les nouvelles....

----------


## vieux-os

chek up complet pour rose .....
hier le veto n arriver pas a ecouter son coeur correctement car elle haleter aussi comme aujourd hui , il m avais demander de repasser avec elle dans la semaine une fois la mamie reposer car il pensait qu effectivement , c etait de l exitation et du stress ..
j ai revu donc aujourd hui un autre veto qui lui a fais un bilan complet, il a raser les poils complet sur le thorax et le ventre pour lui faire une echographie car une radio , la mamie se laisser pas faire ...

rose souffre effectivement d un probleme cardiaque , c etait pas evident a ecouter au steto vu son haletement, l echo a demontrer un coeur tres gros qui comprime ses poumons ,de l oedeme pulmonaire tres gros , elle a de multiples polypes et des petit myomes a l uterus , comme il dis , elle est dans cet etat a cause de la vielliesse, mais le plus soucieux et son foie ....il a refais une analyse de sang approffondie , et la verdict...elle a une hepatite tres elevée et tres inquietante...le veto dis que rose , n en a plus pour longtemps , elle est en fin de vie son etat psychologique fais qu elle se bat pour vivre , mais le reste du corps ne suis plus ..il ma dis de profiter pleinement d elle et de la rendre la plus heureuse au maximum..donc voila , de ce faite , j ai prise cette decision de garder definitivement rose , je ne veux pas qu elle aille dans une autre famille pour ne pas la perturber , rose finira ses vieux jours chez moi , entouré de nous , et on fera tous ce qu on peut pour que se soit le plus longtemps possible ..rose souffre d arthrose severe ankylosante , d oedeme pulmonaires , d' insuffisance cardiaques , de gros souci de santé a l uterus ,un foie  qui deconne , des reins  qui commence a lacher... je ne peux pas la laisser partir ailleurs , j ai fais ce sauvetage , et je serai la pour elle quand la fin arriveras ..je croise les doigts pour que se soit le plus tard possible . :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je hais ces maitres qui l ont abandonnés  ::

----------


## fredd

Bravo pour ton dévouement hors du commun, et surtout, encore un grand grand merci de lui offrir des conditions de vie dignes, elle finira pas dans le froid et seule, c vraiment super. *Si tu le souhaites, je peux la magnétiser*, bien sûr, je promets aucun miracle, mais ça peut l aider à moins souffrir...Attention, je précise ( et c valable pour tous) qu il ne faut pas multiplier les soins de magnétisme ( j ai proposé récemment à quelqu un , pour son chien, et  elle m a dit ensuite que 5 ou 6 personnes l avaient fait aussi)...le mieux est parfois l ennemi du bien.
Gros bisous à cette jolie Rose

----------


## tatmikina

C'est dur... 
Un grand courage pour l'accompagner dans ses nombreux maux
un grand merci de lui offrir une fin de vie pleine d'amour et de dignité 
faites que vous ayez plein de bons moments
elle reste gourmande?

----------


## Pitchoun'

ces nouvelles sont très tristes à lire  :: ...merci de la garder jusqu'à la fin, pauvre mamy la vieillesse ne l'aura pas épargné  ::

----------


## Daysie433

pauvre petite mamie Rose, merci pour elle steph je sais que tu veilleras sur elle avec amour et tendresse, comme tu l'as toujours fait pour tous ceux qui sont chez toi  :: 

caline la bien et profitez toutes les deux de chaque instant qui passera  ::  sur la vidéo on voit qu'elle est heureuse quand tu  lui parles
caresses pour la belle mamie et courage pour toi  ::

----------


## éliz

merci à toi d'avoir accueilli rose et de lui offrir une belle fin de vie
caresse à la puce

----------


## lorette65

Merci Steph pour Mamy Rose!!
Elle a rencontré sa fée ; elle ne peut qu'avoir une fin de vie apaisée..

----------


## vieux-os

> C'est dur... 
> Un grand courage pour l'accompagner dans ses nombreux maux
> un grand merci de lui offrir une fin de vie pleine d'amour et de dignité 
> faites que vous ayez plein de bons moments
> elle reste gourmande?


oui elle a toujours de l appetit , je lui donne par petite quantites plusieurs fois par jour,  pour pas  blesser son estomac
le veto a dis le temps qu elle mangeras c et qu elle aura la gnaque , mais le jour ou elle mangera plus  on ne pourra plus rien faire  , son analyse  d urine  etait encore presente avec un taux d urée un peu elevé et comme le foie commence  a lacher , c et pas bon signe 

je garde espoir ca va etre dur , mais on va se battre ,  merci a toutes pour votre soutien ....

je deplace son post dans les adoptés  ::

----------


## rafaela13

Le bilan est un peu dur à lire  ::  mais heureusement que tu es là. Rose va être bien chez toi et heureuse entourée de copains et d'amour.
Félicitations pour ce beau sauvetage.

----------


## nanou13

Bravo pour le sauvetage, beaucoup de caresses pour la jolie puce et de courage!!

----------


## Daysie433

pour le fait qu'elle ne se lève plus...........qu'a dit le véto ??

----------


## Young

Courage à vous Vieux Os et merci d'avoir accueilli la belle Rose.
Courage Rose, maintenant tu n'es plus seule.

----------


## esiocnarf

tu lui as donné un bien joli nom, tu vas lui donner une belle fin de vie, quelle beau programme!!!!
Je suis très admirative , et vous souhaite du bonheur, du bonheur et encore du bonheur....  :: même si c'est bien triste

----------


## vieux-os

> pour le fait qu'elle ne se lève plus...........qu'a dit le véto ??


ELLE EST ANKYLOSER  qui veut dire  que les hanches , tout son arriere train se parallyse, elle a un traitement pour ca ,  elle etait sous meloxivet , mais  comme ses reins et son foie , c et pas le top ,  on a changer  le traitement pour un moins lourd ,pour preserver les reins ..  moins efficace mais au moins il calme la douleur ,  elle se retrouve donc sous agilium .....

----------


## Farley

Je me joins à vous toutes pour vous dire merci Vieux-Os, Rose n'aurait pu espérer meilleure fin de vie. Pour l'arthrose, la glucosamine (je ne sais si on peut citer les noms des médocs) c'est pas mal, j'en donne à l'un de mes matous, c'est compatible avec l'urée car naturel.

----------


## ginette

moi aussi je vous dis un grand MERCI de l'avoir acceuillie et de prendre soin d'elle..............petite Rose tu es maintenant entourée d' ::

----------


## D-elphine

je lui souhaite une fin de vie paisible auprès de sa nouvelle fée et qu'elle se tranquillise désormais puisqu'elle est à l' abri et dans l' amour

----------


## ginette

ce qu'il serait bien aussi c'est que si tu as besoin d'aide financièrement , au vue des examens faits à Rose, tu postes les factures, je suis certaine qu'il y aura du monde sensible à cette puce............qui a tant souffert et qui a tant de misères de santé................... ::

----------


## vieux-os

des nouvelles de la pupuce , aujourd hui chez le veto , qui va mieux , respire mieux la nenette , n est plus essoufflée , 
elle vous envoie son plus beau sourire ...
 ::

----------


## Daysie433

géniales les nouvelles steph, contente de voir que ta petite Rose est debout et va mieux  ::  elle est vraiment très jolie

----------


## esiocnarf

ohhhh la bonne gueule....

----------


## rafaela13

c'est vrai qu'elle a vraiment une bonne bouille cte louloutte  ::  Super pour ces bonnes nouvelles, plein de calins à Rose  :Smile:

----------


## Chinooka

Elle a bien meilleure mine !!!  ::

----------


## astings

Bisous à la belle  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Bonsoir. Pour témoignage, nous avions adopté une petite femelle bichon âgée à la spa. Son état de santé était tel que les trois vétérinaires que nous avons vu dans les trois jours qui ont suivi son adoption nous ont TOUS certifié qu'elle ne vivrait jamais plus de 15 jours. La radio de ses poumons avait d'ailleurs révélé que ses poumons étaient ... inexistant ! Nous venions de l'adopter et nous voulions l'aimer. 
Notre petit soleil a vécu exactement trois ans et quatre mois ! A chaque visite, les vétos nous ont fait croire que c'était la fin mais de toute évidence notre puce avait décidé de profiter de ce seul bout de vie heureuse que nous lui proposions. Votre témoignage me fait remonter tous ces souvenirs. Ne vous laissez pas trop influencer par des diagnostiques sombres. Nous avons vécu trois ans et quatre mois en pensant chaque jour que nous pourrions la perdre. Si dès le départ nous avions su qu'elle vivrait au moins tout ce temps, on se serait rendu la vie plus sereine !
Je vous souhaite ensemble une belle et LONGUE vie !

----------


## fredd

très joli témoignage...je voudrais dire qu'à l'inverse, j ai adopté une chienne jeune et " en parfaite santé".....qui est morte il y a qq semaines d'une tumeur de plus de 10 cms, JAMAIS vue , jamais palpée, et sans aucune signe avant-coureur...comme quoi nos poilus nous réserve des surprises!! mamie Rose est magnifique!! plein d amour à toi , Vieux-os, et à elle!!!

----------


## Daysie433

profites bien de ta puce steph tu sais que moi j'ai adopté plusieurs seniors de plus de 14 ans et bien que très malades ils ont presque tous vécus jusqu'à 17 ans  :: 

ma plus jeune adoptée Milaine petite bichonne adoptée à 12 ans est dcd à 14 ans d'un vilain cancer, mon autre canichette Zoé adoptée à 12 ans est partie à 15 ans de la maladie du cushing, mes petits ont toujours été très vaillants, se battant avec ardeur pour rester le plus longtemps possible........

je te souhaite le même bonheur avec ta petite Rose que moi j'en ai eu avec tous mes petits  ::

----------


## ginette

quelle belle bouille....... ::  super de la voir debout!!!!!!!!!!!! gros gros câlinoux à Miss Rose...........j'ai eut moi aussi la chance de vivre aux côtés d'une labrador noire, ma Gigi................ ::

----------


## D-elphine

Rose a compris qu'elle pouvait décompresser maintenant qu'elle a trouvé une famille digne d'elle, très heureuse de savoir qu'elle va mieux

----------


## Liz23

Quelle jolie bouille à bisous !  :: 
Contente qu'elle aille mieux.

----------


## vieux-os

des nouvelles de mamie rose  qui va bien .....

----------


## rafaela13

Bah elle a l'air changé  :Smile:  elle rayonne  ::

----------


## Daysie433

j'adore la première photo où elle sourit de toutes ses dents  ::  elle a l'air si heureuse et détendue avec ses compagnons, un vrai régal ces photos merci steph  ::  bisous à toi et tous tes petits

----------


## nanou13

C'est vraiment super de la voir comme ça

----------


## Chinooka

Qu'il est doux de se laisser vivre dans la chaleur et le confort d'une bonne maison  ::

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour elle et beaucoup de calinoux ensemble.

----------


## fredd

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ça fait vachement plaisir ces photos!! c magnifique!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ça fait vachement plaisir ces photos!! c magnifique!!!

----------


## astings

Profite ma belle. ::

----------


## ginette

a oui ::  quel regard.............c'est génial :: vraiment MERCI pour lui offrir ce bonheur et tout cet amour....................gros gros câlinoux à elle et à ses coupains :: .....et à toi aussi ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

très belles photos de la jolie Rose, elle semble rajeunir chez vous !  ::

----------


## rafaela13

Comment elle s'entend avec les autres au fait  :Smile:  ? Ils sont tous copains comme cochons  ::  ?!

----------


## vmmiss

la belle petite chérie  ::  merci pour elle

----------


## vieux-os

rose s'entend avec tous le monde , elle et très copine avec mon cocker americain ,  pourtant je vous jure, il et aveugle lui , et parfois il lui monte sur la tete , la pietine ....elle ne dis rien , elle le regarde d'un air de dire....... _ mais ouvre tes n oeils , jsuis la moi .._..

----------


## monconfetti

Qu'elle belle chienne avec une bouille qui ne fait pas son âge effectivement ! Comment peut-on abandonner une aussi gentille puce , âgée en plus  :: 
Pourvu qu'elle puisse encore faire un bon ptit bout de chemin avec vous et profiter de tout le confort que vous lui offrez  ::

----------


## vieux-os

rose vous passe un coucou pour dire que tout va bien , a  bonne appetit ,  fais de gros dodo , ronfle aussi très très fort , elle a juste  son arrière train qui commence  a l adandonner malgres les traitements , 
dur dur de  se lever  parfois pour mamie rose , ..........

voici la belle en photo

----------


## rafaela13

::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

gros câlins à la douce mamie Rose  ::  merci pour ces belles photos

----------


## breton67

je viens de lire toute l histoire de cette jolie Rose 
colère au début que la peste étouffe ceux qui laissent leurs animaux de cette façon  :: 
une grosse peine en avançant dans ma lectureet un énormeeeeeeeeeee soulagement de voir que Rose se porte le mieux possible 
Vieux os vous etes tout simplement un exemple a suivre   bravo et merci de" donner a cette pauvre mamie sans aucun doute plus de bonheur qu elle n en a jamais eu  ::  ::

----------


## ginette

quel bonheur de la voir comme cela.......... ::  faites lui ainsi qu'à ses coupains des gros gros câlinouxxxxxxxxxx ::

----------


## D-elphine

elle a l' air si sereine, même si c'est pas évident, tu as bien fait de la garder ça l' a apaisée  ::

----------


## vieux-os

mamie rose , fais une chute  de forme, la mamie , est completement bloqué de son arriere train , elle n arrive plus a se redresser , marcher , elle  perd de l appetit depuis hier , je suis aller voir le veto , elle a attraper a son arriere train , une dermatite suintante , c et apperement courant chez les labradors , alors le veto a raser les poils de  sa plaie , et on lui donne des soins , pour la guerison, elle na pas de crise d urée , elle et très essoufflé malgres le traitement , et elle avait un peu de fièvre
le veto dis que voila , elle et heureuse , elle na pas l air de souffrir de tous ces bobos , mais que voila , l age est présente chez elle , qu il ny a pas de miracle ,  son état va soit empirer ,  ou soit elle s endormira dans son panier au chaud , 
donc voila , j aurais aimer vous annoncer de meileurs nouvelles , mais voila , le veto ma demander si j etais prète car la fin arrive chez elle  ::  j espère qu il se trompe ,  .............voici la mamie , avec sa fesse raser obliger pour sa dermatite , 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mamie rose prenais plaisir a faire une petite sorti pipi auparavant , mais voila , depuis hier , son regard a changé, elle ne bascule plus la queue lors des promenades ,  et ne cherche meme plus a avncer 
je la laisse se reposer , et suis de pres son evolution , en esperant un gros coup de pompe passager ....

----------


## ginette

j'ai si mal au coeur pour la puce..................je sais que tu fais tout pour elle, que tu lui as ouvert ton coeur et ta maison, mais mon coeur se serre en lisant ces nouvelles.........j'ai mal pour elle, je ressens ce que tu dis,  ma gigi n'avait plus non plus sa queue qui battait pavillon, et son regard si triste..........courage mamy Rose........je te fais de tendres bisoux sur ta truffe et d'énormes câlinouxxxxx........

----------


## fanelan

::  :: je pense à toi

----------


## rafaela13

Courage à toi & à Rose. J'espère qu'elle se reprendra un peu de poils de la bête mais sinon je sais que tu feras ce qu'il faut pour qu'elle ne souffre pas et que tu prendras la bonne décision au bon moment. Pour l'heure, elle a l'air vraiment bien  ::  J'espère aussi que son train arrière va se débloquer ...  ::  Beaucoup de courage, je pense très fort à vous 2

----------


## Pitchoun'

Triste de lire ces mauvaises même si je sais qu'elle a 15 ans, c'est toujours trop court malgré tout... ::

----------


## vieux-os

mamie rose ne mange toujours pas , elle vomis  de la mousse jaune , et va en dhiarée super liquide couleur jaune aussi , , elle a reussie a se lever  un peu , pour une mini ballade , elle bois  quand  seulement je ramene sa gamelle d eau  devant  sa bouche , par contre coté appetit , elle n en a pas , depuis hier 
elle vois le veto ce soir a 18h, j espere de tout coeur revenir avec ,  ::

----------


## fanelan

je suis avec toi Vieux-os

----------


## éliz

je pense fort à vous

----------


## vitostorm

je suis de tout coeur avec toi, courage

----------


## rafaela13

Je pense à vous...   ::

----------


## bridgetdrome

Je partage votre inquiétude pour votre douce Rose et pense tres fort à vous deux.J'espere que le vétérinaire pourra lui permettre d'aller mieux encore quelques temps de bonheur avec vous.

----------


## Chinooka

Le foie ?

Courage à toi, je viens de passer par là avec ma braque de 15 ans... Dans un sens ou dans l'autre, tu prendras la meilleure décision pour la petite Rose, tu as déjà fait beaucoup pour elle   ::

----------


## vitostorm

des nouvelles ?

----------


## Daysie433

mince steph tu n'as vraiment pas de chance avec tes petits  :: 

j'étais en panne d'internet donc pas pu lire avant, je pense très fort à vous deux  ::

----------


## D-elphine

je suis sincèrement désolée de ces nouvelles et j'espère que vous allez l'une et l' autre pouvoir encore un peu profiter de votre rencontre

----------


## vieux-os

mamie rose est rentrée a la maison , , il s agis en effet d un probleme de foie , qui est du au traitement qu elle prend depuis deux jours pour sa dermatite , la cortisone,  elle a fais une intolerance a ce medoc , alors ,  forcement on stoppe se traitement , il lui a fais une injection ,  pour la rebooster , il lui a fais boire un liquide noir , je pense a du charbon , pour nettoyer   son foie et toutes les deux heures jusqu a minuit , elle dois prendre du phosphaluvet ...
ce soir , rose a retrouvé deja l appetit , elle a rebus normalement , et son regard a changé , elle se sens mieux dans ses pattounes , .........
comme j ai eue peur , j ai cru qu elle voulait  deja partir, alors qu en faite c etait une intolerance  a la cortisone , 
jsuis contente , j ai encore ma mamie  auprès de moi ,  ::

----------


## fanelan

heureuse pour vous deux, j'étais tellement inquiète ; profitez-en un maximum toutes les deux (sans oublier tous les autres loulous)

----------


## Daysie433

ouf  ::   ...... contente pour vous deux, profitez bien l'une de l'autre et faites plein de câlins c'est le meilleur remède  :: 
bisous steph  ::

----------


## rafaela13

:Smile:  Quel soulagement ! Je suis très contente pour toi & pour ta jolie Rose

----------


## Chinooka

::  Allez mamie Rose, c'est reparti pour un tour que nous espérons toutes trèèèès long, fais plaisir à ta môman et à ton fanclub   :Pom pom girl:

----------


## vmmiss

ça fait bien plaisir, profitez bien d'elle  ::

----------


## Farley

Une grosse pensée pour vous et Rose, à vos côtés tout ira bien jusqu'au bout pour la belle (carbolevure en effet, avec les problèmes de foie, très efficace et ça soulage rapidement chiens comme chats)

----------


## vitostorm

ouf j'avais la flippe en ouvrant le post
suis ravie que Rose soit rentrée avec toi
je vous embrasse toutes les deux

----------


## vitostorm

comment va-t-elle aujourd'hui ?

----------


## vieux-os

va mieux , tout est rentré dans l ordre , a l instant , elle et en mode , je m enerve.....mdr, je lui est acheter un gros nonosse a macher pour les dents , et elle a du mal   a en venir a bout  :: le nonosse valse dans tous les sens ..le pauvre ... ::

----------


## rafaela13

:: nous qui croyons qu'elle était proche de la fin, tu parles!!!!!!!!!  :: elle est repartie comme en l'an 40 !!

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je viens de perdre une chatte recueuillie autour de ses 20 ans qui s'est battue jusqu'au bout pour rester avec moi, quand ils découvrent tardivement le bonheur ils ont encore plus la gnake pour en profiter ... que cela se compte en semaine ou en mois, parfois en années, ce sera cette période là qui aura fait le bonheur de leur vie ... ROSE apparemment sait profiter de toutes les joies de la vie ! j'adore les photos de tous les chiens endormis paisiblement sur leurs canapés et matelas, le summum du bonheur !

----------


## vitostorm

ravie de voir qu'elle va mieux, et dommage pour le nonos  ::

----------


## Farley

sacrée Rose, une vraie battante!

----------


## Chinooka

Rose n'a pas fini de nous étonner !!! Sacré petit bout de mamie   ::

----------


## nanou13

Enfin une bonne nouvelle ::

----------


## vitostorm

comment va Rose aujourd'hui ?

----------


## vieux-os

rose dois revoir le veto demain , elle a rattrapper une autre dermatite suintante a l autre coté de la fesse sinon ca va  elle a gout a la vie , se met meme d ailleur  a courrir 
des photos ce week end , promis.............

----------


## vitostorm

zut pour la dermite
suis ravie de lire qu'elle reprend du poil de la bête
fais lui des papouilles de ma part

----------


## Farley

c'est une dermatite allergique?

----------


## vieux-os

le veto dis qu elle est allergique a quelques chose , une prise de sang a ete faite pour essayer de savoir ce que c est ...
par controle il a regarder si elle n aurais pas de puce , on ne s est jamais , meme  si il  sont tous  sous pipette , ,8 a la maison , on est pas a l abri d une puce qui voyage , et ; elle na rien , meme pas une crotte ni oeufs...
la prise de sang diras ,  ce que , a quoi elle est allergique ....
en attendant il lui a raser , tout l arriere train , car elle en, a plusieurs  :: et c et  plein de pu qui a une forte odeur qui je dirais , gerbante ...
il a pris aussi un echantillon de poil crouteux  beurkkkk pour analyse ....
une photo ce soir , ...

----------


## Daysie433

pauvre mamie ROSE  :: 

merci steph de tous les bons soins que tu donnes à ta petite mamie, fais lui des caresses de ma part et plein de bisous pour toi et tous tes petits  ::

----------


## Farley

c'est pénible ces dermatites car on trouve rarement la cause exacte, sauf parasitaire, comme chez l'homme, ça peut être des interactions. C'est tellement soudain chez Rose, pauvre petite mère. Plein de courage à vous deux  ::

----------


## fredd

bonsoir,
si tu le souhaites, je peux magnétiser Rose pour aider à sécher les plaies.

----------


## rafaela13

Fredd tu as besoin de quoi pour magnétiser un chien ?

----------


## fredd

une photo de lui en pied , et une où je vois bien les yeux  :Smile:

----------


## vieux-os

rose  a de l eczema ,elle fais une allergie  du  a la lessive , apperement , il y a un produit nettoyant dans la lessive que j utilise qui lui donne  ses plaques ..le veto n avais rien trouvé dans sa prise de sang , le stress , chez moi , elle ne la pas bien au contraire , elle mange bien ,  prend plaisir a se ballader, elle na pas de puce , alors pas evident de trouver ce a quoi c et du...
j avais changer son alimentation , et  ca  n avais pas d effet , elle avais encore des petites plaques qui revenait ...mon veto a  donc penser  au couchage , il ma demander d essayer de changer de lessive , et la miracle ,  ses plaies sont plus belles ,  elle ne suinte plus du tout , bien seches , propre , et ont les vois presques plus ...
apparement je croise les doigts , mais le souci venait de la lessive  que j utiliser  pour son panier  et ses couchages ...
va mieux  nenétte...


- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## fanelan

pauvre louloutte ; j'aimais je n'aurais pensé à la lessive

----------


## vieux-os

moi non plus  ::  et apparement ca avait  bien l air d etre ca car ca gueris bien et na plus rien du tout  ::

----------


## Daysie433

oh mamie Rose  ::  les petites mamies sont fragiles  ::

----------


## astings

Pauvre mamie, ça devait lui faire mal et surtout elle devait se grater . Heureusement que vous avez trouvé  ::

----------


## rafaela13

oui effectivement, félicitations ! Jamais je n'aurais pensé à ça !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Fredd pour la réponse  :Smile:

----------


## fredd

je suis ravie de lire que tout s arrange!
lessive bio pour mamie  :Big Grin: 
pas de souci rafaela, c bien normal

----------


## Farley

parfois, les allergies se déclarent comme ça, d'un coup, pour n'importe quel produit, substance d'origine naturelle ou non, c'est une chance d'avoir trouvé, Rose a une bonne étoile finalement, et elle à l'air heureuse comme tout, merci pour elle, caresses à tout les loulous.  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et bien dites donc ... j'aurais aimé pensé à çà pour la dermatite purulente de mon chien il y a 5 ans, on tentait tout, croquettes, médocs, nouveau copain, et lessive au savon d'alep tout à fait par hasard et çà a cessé à ce moment là, je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement ... si c'était çà ?

Bravo pour votre implication ROSE a bien de la chance.

----------


## vieux-os

rose va bien , plus de bobos , juste que maintenant faut que le poil repousse . ::   des photos demain

----------


## rafaela13

:Embarrassment:  Super pour Rose !! Quel bonheur de savoir qu'elle se remet si bien !!  ::

----------


## vieux-os

des photos de la miss , qui va mieux , changement de lessive et hop... plus de bobos ,   yessssssssssssssssss



- - - Mise à jour - - -

des photos de la miss , qui va mieux , changement de lessive et hop... plus de bobos ,   yessssssssssssssssss

----------


## fanelan

merci pour ces belles photos, et pour tous les loulous dont tu t'occupes

----------


## rafaela13

:: comme elle a l'air heureuse notre belle Rose  ::

----------


## Farley

ah oui en effet, c'est propre! Plein de bonnes choses à vous tous, et à Hugo.

----------


## breton67

quel soulagement ,de voir que cela s arrange 
petite mamie profite bien de tous ces bonheurs petits et grands  :: et que cela dure encore bien longtemps ::

----------


## fredd

elle te regarde avec les yeux de l amour!!! ::

----------


## vieux-os

plein d etoiles dans ses yeux...... ::

----------


## astings

T'as de beaux yeux tu sais  ::

----------


## vieux-os

des news de mamie rose qui va bien , profite des ballade , de la bonne bouffe , et de gros dodos au chaud elle a bien repris du poids , et son poil repousse bien

----------


## fanelan

elle est splendide, c'est vrai que son poils a bien repoussé, chouette ! papouilles à la Belle

----------


## Farley

oui ce n'est plus la même chienne depuis son arrivée chez vous, et son poil est tout beau, bravo!

----------


## rafaela13

> oui ce n'est plus la même chienne depuis son arrivée chez vous, et son poil est tout beau, bravo!


je ne pourrais pas dire mieux ! On voit qu'elle est tellement heureuse  ::

----------


## astings

Profite bien ma belle.

----------


## vieux-os

*
rose vous fais un petit coucou pour vous dire que tout va bien , mange bien , adore les petites ballades , ronfle enormement...

petites photos allez on se fais plaisir ...un petit avant et après .....

AVANT.....*

- *........-* -..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...


. Mise à jour - - -

*AUJOURD HUI MEME ...*

----------


## fanelan

et bien si les loulous ne sont pas heureux chez toi !  :Smile:

----------


## fredd

j'aime particulièrement les photos des dodos!! ....Bob ( en avatar), 11 ans ( âge estimé ) prend le même air traumatisé, lol....et il ronfle aussi, super fort!!!! ::

----------


## Farley

Le bonheur retrouvé  ::

----------


## Daysie433

trop belles ces photos, merci steph pour mamie Rose et tous les autres  ::

----------


## vieux-os

rose ne vas pas bien  du tout , une chute  dans son etat , ces derniers jours , rose ne voulais plus marcher , a un point meme la plus courte des ballades , elle se coucher sur le flanc  sur le trottoir  et avais un mal fou a se redresser...elle tousse enormement ,sa toux et tres raleuse , a un point  ou on dirais  qu elle  essaye de cracher ou vomir..elle est recroqueviller dans son panier , son regard a changer , il n est plus joyeux ,  mais triste .....elle se fais pipi dessus , cherche meme plus a se lever ,  meme pour boire ou manger , je dois lui amener  sa nourriture , mais  se leve meme pas (meme dans son panier) reste  completement couché et bois et mange couchée ...
je vais  voir le veto cet apres midi  et vous tiens au courant ...

----------


## ginette

je pense bien fort à Rose.....................allez ma puce........ ::

----------


## Daysie433

toutes mes pensées vont vers toi steph et Rose..........je sais que tu sauras prendre la bonne décision pour mamie Rose  :: 
fais lui des caresses pour moi et courage

----------


## vieux-os

voici rose a l instant meme , elle reste a demis assise , un regard qui a changé, et elle respire  mal .....je vous tiens au courant  , jy go le veto est prevenue  et m attend....

----------


## Daysie433

::  pauvre petite mamie Rose elle n'en peut plus comme c'est triste  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense très très fort à vous deux  ::

----------


## fredd

Plein d'amour à vous deux

----------


## fanelan

je pense très fort à vous deux moi aussi

----------


## Farley

Stéphanie, Rose, je vous embrasse bien fort

----------


## ginette

.........t'tite mère :: .............. ::

----------


## astings

Petite mère est bien fatiguée, on attend les nouvelles du véto avec impatience .

----------


## vieux-os

rose et revenue  avec  moi... visite veto faite , un oedeme pulmonaire qui s installe , la toux qu elle avais en faite et une tracheite,c et d ailleur cette toux qui l epuise,  elle avais aussi  de la temperature 40 de fievre..elle a recu deux injections , et a un  traitement supplementaire a prendre  ainsi qu un antibio pour cette tracheite...
j ai demander a quoi et du cette tracheite ,  le veto dis que  on ne connais pas grand chose de son passé, et elle et rester deux hiver au froid, c et surement du a ca ,  le faite qu elle est  au chaud maintenant  lui perturbe un peu son metabolisme ...
va deja mieux , enfin pas encore guerie , mais le regard  et plus agreable a lire sur son visage ...elle parait moins triste ...
donc voila ouffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff  fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff ce n etais pas son heure ....
voici mamie rose   un  peu shooté par les injections ...

----------


## Farley

Oh je n'osais y croire mais si, Rose est de retour, c'est fantastique, bon rétablissement beauté!

----------


## fanelan

super heureuse Stéphanie

----------


## Daysie433

ça ne m'étonne pas qu'elle ait eu ce regard abattu, avec 40° de fièvre c'est normal

bonne convalescence petite mamie courage  ::

----------


## fredd

j'adore son air presque béat...le " shoot" doit être bon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinooka

Elle a bien meilleure mine !!!!!  ::  

Avec ma Chinook (braque de Weimar partie en avril à 15 ans), j'ai aussi cru bien souvent que c'était la dernière heure mais en fait, elle avait de la température : une piqûre d'antibio qui dure 15 jours et hop, c'était reparti pour un tour !

----------


## ginette

ouuufffffffffffff j'avais un peu peur de lire les nouvelles................mais Mamy Rose est là est bien là :: ...faîtes lui de gros gros gros câlinoux pour moi ::

----------


## rafaela13

> j'adore son air presque béat...le " shoot" doit être bon


 ::   ::  j'allais marquer la même chose ! j'étais morte de rire en voyant la photo avec son grand sourire de shootée  :: 

Tiens bon ptite Rose  :: 
Courage Vieux_Os, elle t'en fait des frayeurs la Rose  :Smile:  !

----------


## vieux-os

oui c et vrai moi aussi j ai eue une grosse frayeur aujourd hui... mais c et une battante , une vraie guerriere mamie rose ...
j etais tellement contente qu elle revienne avec moi, que je me suis lachée , je viens de faire un ptit montage vidéo de ma mamie ...
bonne vidéo a tous ces fans ...



http://youtu.be/TgXBsGFHtXU

----------


## astings

Super mamie est de retour et on lit la joie sur sa jolie bouille  :Pom pom girl: 

La vidéo est trés émouvante. J'adore les petits vieux .

----------


## Daysie433

merci stephanie pour cette vidéo émouvante avec tous tes petits seniors adoptés dont certains sont partis (Princesse, Bingo, Sid ?)
ça fait tout drôle de les revoir tous...........moi aussi j'adore les petits vieux (à poils je précise)  ::  ::

----------


## lna59

Je découvre ta petite mère. Bon rétablissement à la belle et merci pour la jolie vidéo (le regard sur la dernière photo est à tomber)

----------


## fanelan

Alors Mamie Rose, c'est pas bien de faire des peurs comme cela à ta môman.

----------


## rafaela13

> oui c et vrai moi aussi j ai eue une grosse frayeur aujourd hui... mais c et une battante , *une vraie guerriere mamie rose ...*
> j etais tellement contente  qu elle revienne avec moi,   que je me suis lachée , je viens de faire un ptit montage vidéo de ma mamie ...
> bonne vidéo a tous ces fans ...


C'est clair, elle a une furieuse envie de vivre cette puce !! Et c'est grâce à toi  ::

----------


## vmmiss

gros bisous à la jolie mamie  ::

----------


## fredd

elle est trop  belle, mamie rose, sur cette vidéo!!

----------


## ginette

mille merci de nous avoir fait l'honneur de pouvoir profiter de la belle bouille de mamy Rose.....................( et de ses coupains :: ) c'est génial, elle est magnifique ::  les labradors sont des chiens exceptionnels ( et les autres bien entendu!) pour avoir eut la chance de vivre avec ma Gigi, labrador noire............................... ::  encore merci et immences câlinoux à Mamy Rose......... ::  sans oublier ses coupains ::

----------


## vieux-os

des nouvelles de mamie rose qui va  mieux , a repris du poil de la bete , ce met meme a essayer de courrir un peu ... si si je vous jure ...bon avec son arthrose c et un peu dure , mais elle a la peche mamie ,  demian  je lui fais une petite promenade , je vous ferais savourer ce bonheur de mamie rose  qui essaye de courrir a tous ... a demain , elle  embrasse tous ces fans ...

----------


## fanelan

A demain Mamie Rose pour les belles photos, au trot, prends soin de toi vas-y doucement ma Belle

----------


## Farley

on l'embrasse très fort

----------


## vieux-os

la vidéo demain   je dois la poster sur you ..... et j ai pas trop le moral avec la perte de bamby ,  .....mais rassuerer vous  rose va bien , elle a appprecier sa petite ballade ..

----------


## Farley

courage Stéphanie, merci de ce que tu fais pour Rose également

----------


## Daysie433

courage steph pour petit Bamby, veille bien sur mamie Rose et la nouvelle maman et ses petits et tous tes autres compagnons  :: 
ils vont t'aider dans ton gros chagrin, bonne nuit à toi et merci pour tous ces petits  ::

----------


## ginette

...courage........... ::  gros câlinoux à mamy Rose et ses copains......... ::

----------


## astings

Courage pour ces moments difficile

----------


## vieux-os

bsr a tous des nouvelles comme promis de mamie rose en ballade seule avec moi ....
a bientot .. http://youtu.be/f7z9NfB68IM

----------


## Farley

elle semble simplement un peu fatiguée, mais elle est enjouée, heureuse de vivre, c'est une magnifique métamorphose, elle a la niaque mamie Rose!

----------


## fredd

elle est trop chouette mamie Rose, moi , j'adore ses mimiques de Lab, genre, "dis-moi que chuis belle", " hein que tu m'aimes??"....

----------


## fanelan

génial la petite mère, quelle belle vie tu lui offres à elle aussi

----------


## Pitchoun'

Sacrée mamie Rose, l'air de rien elle fait sa ptite promenade trankilou, un vrai plaisir de la voir avec sa joie de vivre chevillée au corps !  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'arrive pas à croire qu'elle a 15 ans quand je pense à mes jumeaux braques de Weimar au même âge qui ont toujours eu une vie de patachon et qui tombaient de l'arrière-train : elle se tient encore bien droite la petite mamie Rose, c'est génial  ::

----------


## rafaela13

Chi va piano, va sano e va lontano ! 
Elle a l'air contente de sortir, elle va à son rythme mais elle avance bien malgré tout  :Smile:  

Plein de caresses à la douce Rose

----------


## ginette

quelle belle p'tite mère :: !!!!!!!!! adooorable de la voir comme cela............merci de nous faire partager ces moments là.......... ::

----------


## vieux-os

rose est ankyloser , son arriere train est bloquée ,les promenades pour l instant sont  finies pour elle , elle n arrive plus du tout a se lever ,j avais remarquer hier que son arriere train coté droit flanché, alors pour l instant  elle reste allongé, je la porte comme je peux  pour sortir dans la cour faire ses besoins , sinon , si c et trop tard ,  ben on change la literie ..
sinon  vous inquietez pas ,le moral n est pas a zero chez elle , elle le vie bien , elle ne souffre pas  car elle a des traitement pour son arthrose severe , c et juste qu elle  est bloqué pour les ballades,meme se lever de son coussin et impossible pour elle ,   alors je lui donne a boire et ses gamelles sur son coussin ..
et elle a garder bonne appetit , ce soir  pates au fromage rapé,accompagné de hachis , son plat preferer  ::

----------


## Farley

quand l'appétit va...caresses à Rose

----------


## vieux-os

oh oui l appetit et bien la , et elle na pas l air d en souffrir c et juste que , elle me fais comprendre qu elle peut plus se lever ,mon veto dis qu on peut lui donner des traitement plus fort si possible ,  mais j ai dis non , les reins de nenette  sont intact avec les traitement qu elle a actuellement , prendre des traitement plus fort risque de lui endommager les reins et ca je ne veux pas prendre le risque ....
avec  un de mes amis , on va essayer de lui construire  un siege roulant , pour l aider a se deplacer avec nous  comme elle l as toujours fais .....

peut etre aussi que l ankylose et passagere ,  un grand repos , et hop , elle  se redresseras ...

----------


## Pitchoun'

regarde vieux os, ils font des trucs sympas de nos jours...

----------


## Farley

tu as raison de ne pas forcer, ce serait dommage de détériorer ce qui fonctionne, surtout si tu parviens à la soulager

----------


## fredd

Hello vieux-os, je te repropose si tu le sens, de magnetiser mamie rose  :Smile: 
si ça t interesse, contacte moi sur mon adresse mail, parce que je reçois pas mes notif de MP : frederique.gohe@hotmail.fr
bises à toi, et calins à Rose

----------


## vieux-os

je te contact demain  ::  ::

----------


## ginette

comment se porte notre p'tite mamy Rose????????? ::

----------


## rafaela13

> regarde vieux os, ils font des trucs sympas de nos jours...



Vieux Os, j'en avais une aussi (obligée de le laisser à l'étranger quand j'ai déménagé), c'est bien pour soulager les toutous ! Par contre c'est fatiguant je trouve car moi je le tirais pas derrière un vélo mais je m'en servais comme poussette... Au bout de 20/30 mns j'étais crevée !  lol

Ceci dit, ça a bien aidé et c'était chouette de continuer la balade pour les + jeunes et de mettre dedans le malade & le vieux.   
Là où j'étais, je n'avais pas de regards désapprobateurs mais je pense qu'en France il y en aurait.... ça après tout, on s'en fout totalement ! Qu'ils nous regardent les idiots, ça les occupe  :: 

Je crois avoir payé dans les 70 environ  par internet.

Mes chiens n'aimaient pas du tout mais je connais une personne ici qui a un chien qui essaie de monter toutes les 30 secondes dedans ! Il adore ! Donc ça dépend vraiment du chien  :Smile:

----------


## Chinooka

> Mes chiens n'aimaient pas du tout mais je connais une personne ici qui a un chien qui essaie de monter toutes les 30 secondes dedans ! Il adore ! Donc ça dépend vraiment du chien


En tout cas, celui de la photo semble ravi  ::

----------


## fredd

Pas de nouvelles....j'imagine  que, comme moi, personne n'ose demander....

----------


## Farley

Tout va bien Stéphanie?  ::

----------


## astings

J'espère que tout va bien

----------


## vieux-os

je viens vous donner des nouvelles de rose ce soir  je dois m absenter pour des abandons , ::  aller chercher des loulous avant qu il n atterisse en fourrière , les nouvelles de rose  sont pas tres bonne ,mais elle lutte  pour vivre ...
a tout a l heure ..vers 21h

----------


## vieux-os

rose ne vas pas  tres bien , elle na toujours pas recuperer  de son ankylose, elle reste enormement couché,essaie  de se lever parfois pour changer de position , ou aller  dans un autre panier , mais se traine sur le sol,  elle  s ankylose aussi aux menbres superieur  , ses pattes avant  sont plié sur elle meme comme si elle etait crispé ,comme si elle s accrocher dans son panier, en la voyant dans cette etat , pas de doute , rose en souffre , alors on a decider en accord commun avec mon veto, de la mettre sous traitement plus fort  pour calmer ses douleurs ,cela fais une semaine que le traitement et  en route et il ny a pas d amelioration , rose de plus commence a perdre l appetit,elle a un regard de chien triste , souffrante ,elle ne prend meme plus plaisir aux carresses, bien au contraire , les caresses lui font mal  car elle gemit....mon veto a raser completement rose ,de son arriere train  jusqua la moitié de son torse car elle a attraper des plaies a force de rester sur la meme place ou de se trainer au sol ...
lorsqu elle essaie de faire un effort ses pattes avant ne la soutienne presque plus ,elle se plie dans tous les sens car son arriere train et come paralyser , et si elle se retourne  sans  faire suivre  ses pattes arriere , elle hurle , 
rose prend depuis une semaine un nouveau traitement ,  et si  d ici lundi , il ny a pas d amelioration ,  car le veto dis qu il faut parfois attendre une dizaine de jours pour que ca commence a prendre effet , ... si d ici lundi ,  elle et toujours souffrante , alors , je prendrai la terrible decision ,celle que je ne m attendais pas  maintenant , mais   voila , je  crois que  je n aurais pas le choix  que de la soulager , pour eviter qu elle continue a souffrir ...
donc voila , depuis qu elle s est ankyloser ,  son etat s et degrader ,   son regard a changer ,  la souffrance et  presente  a longueur de journee...

depuis hier apparement ,  ca a l air de se calmer au niveau douleur car je l ai vue faire un demi tour sur place , et je ne l est pas entendu hurler ...esperons que le veto a dis vrai , que son traitement prendrai effet d ici une dizaine de jours ...

donc voila , les nouvelkles  font mal a entendre , mais  rose , son etat se degrade .....
lundi  un rdv chez le veto  est pris , on fais un chek up , pour vois si  il y a amelioration ou pas ,

----------


## nanou13

Oh c'est terrible, c'est vraiment dur ce que tu vis avec tes loulous.
Pauvre Mamie Rose j'espère qu'elle sera vite soulagée. 
Bon courage à vous deux

----------


## fanelan

les nouvelles ne sont pas terribles, courage à toi  ::

----------


## vieux-os

ce soir j ai profiter d un petit rayon de soleil , je l est porter  pour aller  la poser  dans l herbe ,  elle et rester assise ,  a essayer de se lever  et la suite , ....c et terrible ...le corps ne suis plus  ....
elle ne prend meme pas plaisir  a rester allonger au soleil, dans le calme , non .... elle cherche a se relever , ny arrive pas , fais son pipi assise , ses selles aussi , et apres elle me fais comprendre qu elle veut rentrer ...
alors on rentre ....

----------


## fanelan

j'imagine le calvaire que tu dois endurer ; et tes autres loulous réagissent comment ? ils sont près d'elle ? et près de toi ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Elle est arrivée au bout du bout la pauvre... ::

----------


## astings

Pauvre puce, heureusement que vous êtes présente,elle sait que vous l'aimez et que vous serez présente quand le moment sera venu. Bon courage .

----------


## Daysie433

pauvre mamie Rose, les voir souffrir est un calvaire pour eux et pour nous  :: 

il arrive malheureusement le moment où il faut se dire qu'on doit les laisser partir chère steph je te souhaite bon courage, câline la bien tant qu'il est encore temps........je pense très fort à vous deux  ::

----------


## Farley

si seulement le traitement pouvait enfin la soulager un peu, encore un peu pour profiter du soleil qui revient, courage à vous deux, je pense bien à vous également et à Hugo

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Petite mamy ::

----------


## nanou13

Comment va la jolie mamie Rose?

----------


## vieux-os

mamie rose nous a quitté  cet après midi a 17h  pour un monde meilleur completement ankyloser des membres inferieur et superieur ,ne se lever plus du tout, juste pour lever la tete, et encore son regard  disait qu elle en avais ras le bol , des escarres partout sur son corps, du au faite qu elle rester constamment allongé,elle uriné et faisait ses selles sur elle,  elle avais perdu la joie de vivre , alors je n ai pas voulu d acharnement , j ai dis stop , a cette souffrance  qu elle enduré en silence , ..

mamie rose tu vas me manquer enormement  ma  puce, j aurais tant voulu  pouvoir te rencontrer  avant, j aurais peut etre pu faire qu elque chose  pour ton arthrose severe , mais voila , tu as passer deux longues années, seule ,a rester  au froid sans meme une couverture pour te rechauffer , tu dormais a meme nu sur des journaux , et les hivers  ont raidis ton petit corps fragile , oh mamie , mes larmes coulent de tristesse , c et dur ton depart , ne m en veut pas  de n avoir pu te guerir completement ....
mamie rose ,vole mon amour  pour toujours , vole  ma petite aile , ma douce hirondelle , Dans le ciel tu es  mille vents.tu es  la neige qui brille comme le diamant.tu suis  la lumière qui éclaire les champs.tu  suis la pluie d'automne qui tombe doucement.une etoile brillera ce soir  dans le ciel , je penserai enormement a toi, repose toi la haut , tu es en securité , prend bien soin de toi ma belle ............  je ne te dis pas adieu  car tu es toujours parmis mon coeur , je te dis au revoir ...et un jour on se retrouveras ...tu as juste quitté  ce monde  de misère ,pour changer d univers ,  repose en paix ma jolie et n oublie jamais  que je t aimais et t aimerais toujours

----------


## Daysie433

Le pont de l'arc-en-ciel
Il y a un pont qui relie le Paradis et la Terre. On l'appelle le 'Pont de l'Arc-en-Ciel' à cause de ses nombreuses couleurs. Au bout du Pont de l'Arc-en-Ciel, il y a un pays de prairies, de collines et de vallées luxuriantes.Quand un de nos compagnons décède, il va là-bas. Il y a toujours de la nourriture et un temps printannier. Les animaux vieux et faibles sont jeunes à nouveau. Ceux qui ont été blessés ou mutilés sont de nouveau en pleine forme. Ils jouent ensemble toute la journée.Une chose manque tout de meme : ils ne sont pas avec ceux qui les ont aimés sur terre. Alors, chaque jour ils courent et jouent, jusqu'au moment où l'un d'eux s'arrete soudain de jouer et regarde en l'air. Son nez s'agite ! Ses yeux fixent l'horizon !Et tout d'un coup, il s'éloigne en courant du groupe, volant au-dessus de l'herbe verte, ses jambes le portant de plus en plus vite. Il vous a vu, et, quand vous vous rencontrez, vous prenez votre compagnon dans vos bras, et vous l'étreignez.Les bisous pleuvent sur votre visage encore et encore et encore, et vous dévisagez une fois de plus votre ami tant adoré. Alors vous traversez ensemble le Pont de l'Arc-en-Ciel, pour ne plus jamais être séparé.Auteur inconnu



Stéphanie de tout coeur avec toi et ta petite Mamie Rose, elle repose en paix à présent et veille sur toi  ::

----------


## fanelan

Mamie, tu as franchi le Point de l'Arc-en-Ciel, reposes en paix auprès de tes compagnons et veille sur ta Môman et tes copains qui sont encore près d'elle. Bisoux Stéphanie, je partage ta peine.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu m'as devancée Daisy.

----------


## Pitchoun'

::  ::  ::  rip Rose et merci Steph

----------


## Chinooka

Mamie Rose a rendu son tablier après avoir pu profiter de l'amour et de la chaleur que tu lui as donnés en lui ouvrant ta porte et ton coeur. Elle est partie en se sachant aimée  ::  

Beaucoup de courage Stéphanie, ils restent vivants dans notre coeur   ::  

Repose en paix petite mamie Rose tellement émouvante, toi qui avais touché beaucoup d'entre nous  ::  Veille sur ta moman qui est dans le chagrin.

----------


## Farley

Je suis si triste pour toi Stéphanie, et pour elle, c'était une belle rencontre, qui ne disparait pas, elle a été vécu et persiste, comme toutes nos histoires, merci pour elle, je t'embrasse bien fort

----------


## vieux-os

mon coeur et noyé de chagrins.....  bordel c est dur , elle va me manquer terriblement, je t aime mamie rose , ,amuse toi la haut ,tu es dans un nouveau monde sans douleur....

----------


## lorette65

De tout coeur avec toi Stęph  :Frown: 
Rose est au pays des anges...n'en doute pas!

----------


## FASTRE



----------


## fredd

bon voyage mamie rose

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Mamy Rose au revoir.............Ta vie n'a malheureusement pas été belle mais les derniers mois passés auprès de Stéphanie t'ont apporté la sérénité et fait que tu ne t'es pas envolée sans amour
Pensées vers toi Stéphanie qui a apporté ce bonheur à Rose et qui aujourd'hui la pleure
Petite mamy a cessé de souffrir ::

----------


## éliz

je suis de tout coeur avec toi
rip mamie rose  ::

----------


## ginette

bon voyage mamy Rose............tu as rejoints tous nos amis là haut :: , amusez vous bien tous ensemble...............nous sommes tous ici avec toi dans cette douloureuse épreuve............car même s'ils sont heureux là haut, nous ici bas nous souffrons de leurs absences........ils nous manquent cruellement.......courage stéphanie..... ::   vole douce petite puce............... ::

----------


## Oxo

Repose en paix jolie Rose  ::  Plus de bobos!
Tu auras au moins eu de longues semaines d'amour au chaud et l'estomac plein, c'est déjà énorme  :: 
Merci pour elle  ::

----------


## vmmiss

quelle triste nouvelle  ::  elle est partie entourée de votre amour, beaucoup de courage à sa famille

----------


## Wilo

de tout coeur avec toi Stéphanie  ::  au revoir Mamie Rose

----------


## teddy82

:: Tendre et doux repos Rose,veille de la haut sur ta famille qui a tant de chagrin.Au revoir petite mamie

----------


## Rose78

C'est toujours si douloureux de les voir partir. Mais Rose est partie entourée, aimée, et non toute seule dans cette infâme "maison" 

RIP belle Rose

----------


## anniec

RIP Rose  :: 
Courage Stéphanie  ::

----------


## rafaela13

::  Aurevoir Madame Rose. 
Beaucoup de courage à toi Vieux-Os, on partage ta peine  :Frown:

----------


## confetti

Je viens de relire toutes les pages et malgré une grande tristesse il en ressort aussi toute la douceur qui a accompagné et entouré Rose dans ces derniers mois, c'est tout ce qui compte maintenant.
Courage à vous dans votre peine .

----------


## pouic pouic

je suis triste pour toi Stéphanie mamie rose ne t'a pas quittée elle est partie rejoindre un monde où la souffrance n'existe pas ...on se connait toutes les deux et je t'embrasse Swann

----------

